

Google Calculator  - utefan001

I had no idea the Google Calculator understood numbers or English words.  Yahoo, Bing, and Ask can't do it.  Saved me from typing a lot of zeros.<p>12 billion / 10 million
======
Khao
It understands a lot of words, like : measures (feet, inches, meters,
millimeters, etc.) quantities (litres, gallons, millilitres, etc.) weights
(pounds, kilograms, etc.) time measurements (hours, minutes, etc.) And you can
calculate and convert pretty much everything with those keywords.

Edit : here's a link that shows you other interesting possibilities
<http://www.google.com/intl/en/help/features.html#calculator>

